# Lens Cleaning Issue



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

Sooooo, i accidentally touched the lens of my projo, and got a tiny smudge on it. Now i've tried cleaning my lens with some photographic lens cleaning material and lens tissue, but it seems i've just smeared the skin oil around on the lens........ uggg. Can't really tell on the picture, but its obvious on the lens... now what?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I use a solution that I learned about from astronomy people that I have tested to be safe on lenses and screens (although I have not tested it on the reportedly very fragile coating on the Pioneer PDPs). It is a mix of 1 quart distilled water, 1 oz isopropanol, and 1 oz Kodak Photo Flo. It works very well and dries clear. Use a fine microfiber cloth.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I've just always used a lens cleaning fluid and lens cloth, of the type that's available from Opticians..
Does a good job,and even removes oily fumes from the kitchen, which is right next to the theatre but then again I've never touched the lens..
I don't see why a good cleaner and cloth wouldn't remove any fingerprints..


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

Not sure the quality of this cleaner.... it came with my Canon Camera as a bonus. I first tried a bit of windex on a piece of paper towel for a brief second before i realized that was a bad idea. That might be some of the residue left, but I still think i should be able to clean that up. My friend is bringing over some Monster Lens Cleaner in a couple of days... hopefully that will do a better job.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The Canon cleaner is likely a very good option, but don't use paper towels. The lens cleaner is surely safe on coated glass and plastics. Use a fine microfiber cloth.


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> I use a solution that I learned about from astronomy people that I have tested to be safe on lenses and screens (although I have not tested it on the reportedly very fragile coating on the Pioneer PDPs). It is a mix of 1 quart distilled water, 1 oz isopropanol, and 1 oz Kodak Photo Flo. It works very well and dries clear. Use a fine microfiber cloth.



good recommendation, I use basically the same mixture on both my Meade Telescope and my projectors.
works like a charm .... and yes, a fine microfiber cloth ....never paper towels, keep those in the kitchen where they belong.


----------



## funlvr1965 (Mar 14, 2009)

I use a class cleaning kit that is used for eye glasses and works fine on my Isco lens just make sure you blow off the dust first


----------

